# Custody, Evidence of



## mashajam (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi

Please tell me what to upload for Custody, Evidence of for the children under 18 years? I have already uploaded their Birth certificate and passport bio data page(first page) . I guess form-1229 is only for the kids if their parents are not accompanying?

Please kindly let me know what you have done here?

Thanks,


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

mashajam said:


> Hi
> 
> Please tell me what to upload for Custody, Evidence of for the children under 18 years? I have already uploaded their Birth certificate and passport bio data page(first page) . I guess form-1229 is only for the kids if their parents are not accompanying?
> 
> ...


If both you and your wife are parents of the kids, all good then.


----------



## mashajam (Dec 16, 2015)

Can anyone who filled the recent application please suggest, Do we need to upload any documents under custody? Appreciate your help.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Oct 24, 2016)

I also have this evidence of custody recommended on my 189 application. I have my husband and my child as dependants and both of their pages suggest evidence of custody as "recommended". I also just attached the birth certificate of the child and our marriage certificate. Anything else or any form I need to attach? TIA!


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

What is Evidence of Custody in citizenship application?
What to attach as Evidence of Custody?


----------



## Declanny (Feb 12, 2020)

Could someone please let me know about the Evidence of Custody document for a Citizenship by Descent application for a baby? 

In this case, the father (Australian citizen) will be traveling back to Australia with the baby, and the mother (non Australian citizen) will remain in her home country (Thailand).


----------

